# TBS Bibles



## py3ak (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever bought a Bible from the Trinitarian Bible Society? Specifically, a hardback edition? If so, I have one further question. Did it lie flat or did you have to hold it open?
Thanks!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Dec 21, 2008)

I’ve bought a number of Bibles from TBS, but never a hard back one. I would assume any hard back book will lie flat once it is “broken in.”

TBS leather Bibles are published by Cambridge Press, which produce the best quality Bibles in print. I would assume the hard back ones would be of similar quality.

TBS also produces Bibles with the Psalms of David in Meter (1630 Scottish metrical Psalter) in the back of them. Thus, one has an inspired song book and Bible in one volume. 

I’ve been enthusiastic about the work and products of TBS since I first learned of them more than 18 years ago. Call or email their American office. They’ll gladly answer any questions you have.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2008)

My hardback TBS Bibles lie flat. They are definitely broken in.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2008)

Excellent! That's what I wanted to know. I don't mind so much having to hold a flimsy paperback open, but I like stouter volumes to stay open.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, I just had a weird online moment...I at fist thought everyone was talking about the TBS Cable TV network, and was wondering if that network had changed from some years ago, when they used to have people on TV that denied the Trinity....
Then I realized this thread is about another TBS.

Wait, the cable TV network is called TBN....Never mind.  At least my heart is beating once again LOL


----------

